# 2009 Rabbit 2.5 - Need Chip C2 does not do 2009!



## twistedneck (Dec 4, 2008)

Looking to get this little rabbit chipped with 93octane and no more rev hang. Wanted C2 but they do not program for 2009.
Any ideas? 
Jeff
Dearborn, MI


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5 - Need Chip C2 does not do 2009! (twistedneck)*

no one has program for the 09 yet...


----------



## twistedneck (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5 - Need Chip C2 does not do 2009! (darkk)*

I know i wish someone would get one out soon. i'm ready to use 93 octane and put this K&N filter on.
Did they totally eliminate the Mass air flow sensor on the 09? How does that sytem work w/o one?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5 - Need Chip C2 does not do 2009! (twistedneck)*

I think they eliminated the "MAF" type and went to a "MAP" style...changes the whole dynamics of the system.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

2009s do not have MAF sensors, which should help things out quite a bit. Unitronic should have something available shortly, from what I hear...


----------



## mertonbeetle (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5 - Need Chip C2 does not do 2009! (twistedneck)*

PM sent


----------



## twistedneck (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5 - Need Chip C2 does not do 2009! (mertonbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mertonbeetle* »_PM sent 


Nevermind!! got the IM. thanks..








------------------------------------------------



_Modified by twistedneck at 10:30 AM 6-26-2009_


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5 - Need Chip C2 does not do 2009! (twistedneck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twistedneck* »_Looking to get this little rabbit chipped with 93octane and no more rev hang. Wanted C2 but they do not program for 2009.
Any ideas? Jeff Dearborn, MI

Quote, originally posted by mertonbeetle »

_Quote, originally posted by *mertonbeetle* »_PM sent 


_Quote, originally posted by *twistedneck* »_Nevermind!! got the IM. thanks..








------------------------------------------------

something we should know about???


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

The DELAY in '09 5cyl software developemnt is the entirely NEW ecu.
(its not ME7)

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## MkVForTheWin (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jefnes3)*

Hey Jefnes3, I know you guys get asked this a lot, but what progress have you made so far with the 09's? Is having the car massless allow for more power/easier to develop for? (Even though the car is not ME7)


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so here's a question for C2 just out of curiosity. If the 09 doesn't use a MAF and the MAP won't reference a significant positive air pressure what do you do to reference airflow on a turbo kit while retaining the factory ECM.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_so here's a question for C2 just out of curiosity. If the 09 doesn't use a MAF and the MAP won't reference a significant positive air pressure what do you do to reference airflow on a turbo kit while retaining the factory ECM.

Change the MAP sensor.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## twistedneck (Dec 4, 2008)

*Is there still no chip available for a 2009 rabbit?*

I need one! it will help clutch wear too with the fixed throttle map.

Anyone heard about a 2.5 rabbit 2009 getting a software update?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Mine is an 09 jetta and I'm running unitronic stage 2 software...


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Old thread is old.

So this isn't a troll post

Unitronic now has 09 software and I am sure others will too soon.


----------



## DirtyCandy (Nov 23, 2010)

Unitronic has had the software for a while now for the 09+ except the ones that were made mid or late 2010 or something like that..


----------

